# Quaywest Water Park, Paignton, Devon, Jan 09



## Scrub2000 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bizzare this! It's pretty much on our door-step this one but never thought about doing it. Being closed for the winter I suggested to Scotty we give it a go. He was well up for a nice early explore. 

So sun up Scotty and I had made our way through to the park. Couple of steep climbs involved but we managed to get on site before the light began to break. Up the first tower to take the first pics. It was FREEZING!

Still we got plenty of pics as we moved around the site. 

Here they are:
































Scotty checking out 'Devils Drop'





Screamer to the far right


----------



## Exploretime (Jan 10, 2009)

The third pic and second to last are amazing. It looks like a fun explore. Its always the one's closest to home that i forget aswell. Great pics. Well done guys.


----------



## spikey (Jan 10, 2009)

quaility!! you should have pushed scotty down the drop side


----------



## MD (Jan 10, 2009)

great report spent some great times there
i hope its just shut for winter?


----------



## Scrub2000 (Jan 10, 2009)

Reopens on May 24th 

Next time I got it will feel very different that's for sure >)


----------



## Scotty (Jan 10, 2009)

cool site. 
whats next for a live site?

it was cold, wet, icy, covered in leaves and bird poo. but i enjoyed it.

on with my pics.




















we had a visiter


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 10, 2009)

haha nice one


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool explore...very unusual! 
Rather you than me up on the top there, but some fantastic pics. Excellent stuff!


----------



## blighty (Jan 10, 2009)

some REALLY ace photos!! that place looks like a cool place to urbex! loving the hgher up shots looking out over


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 10, 2009)

Scrub2000 said:


> Reopens on May 24th
> 
> Next time I got it will feel very different that's for sure >)


Might not be:

http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/n...hut-summer/article-588389-detail/article.html


----------



## groundunder (Jan 10, 2009)

did you have a go on any of the slides?


----------



## Scrub2000 (Jan 11, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Might not be:
> 
> http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/n...hut-summer/article-588389-detail/article.html



Gah your joking?! Not another place to go under. It's the only park like it in Devon I think. Man if that place can't keep it's head above water what can!

<nice pun>


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 11, 2009)

It's all down to Torbay council, sadly one of the worst run in the Country!!

Selling off all their crown jewels to repair the damage & decay that they have allowed to set in around the bay!


----------



## Jaff_fox (Feb 25, 2009)

Actually i'm amazed to see any outdoor waterparks in the Uk anymore..


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 25, 2009)

YUS!!!! i shall be in the area in a few months, i have longed todo something like this ever since i got into urbex!


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/n...est-offers/article-770072-detail/article.html


----------



## dan_cook_999 (Mar 20, 2009)

**

Great post!!spent quite a few days here last summer(when it was a rare nice day)i do hope they clean the pools out though before re-opening!lol


----------



## mrzogs (Apr 18, 2009)

haha this place is awesome! loads of hot girls there in the summer


----------



## Westieuk (Jun 20, 2009)

Just got back from there! They're reopening it on the 20th of this month so looks like it's gonna live to see another season.BTW, the pub right next to it is awesome and I'd recommend the giant sharing dessert!


----------



## swedish (Jun 20, 2009)

looks like a really fun explore there, some really nice pics...good work guys  lovin the shot of the shower button


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 24, 2009)

what an ace explore. we holidayed right near here last year but didnt go there given the kids are too young.


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 6, 2009)

great guys goin in the winter (Y)
been here many times having fun


----------



## Flexible (Aug 6, 2009)

Good pictures! Have had some great times here on hols, and I thought it was closed until I realised the park has a shut down through the winter months. You really have to go there on a cloudless summer's day . . .


----------

